# Go Fetch me



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2013)

Another one to try

I ask for a certain item and you post a pic of it.Whoever finds a pic and posts it then asks for one of their choice
   (preferably with your own photo for the photographers here but web search is fine if you have no camera)

I will start off

Go fetch me a cat


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's the cat.....

Show me a picture of your car or truck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2013)

My Nitro in front of an old calaboose...







Fetch me a pet bird.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 8, 2013)

Fetch me a bow and arrow.


----------



## Anne (Oct 8, 2013)

View attachment 2906

Fetch me a horse


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

*Go fetch a dog*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2013)

Go fetch me a bridge.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Howlong bridge NSW

*Go fetch an Elephant*


----------



## GDAD (Oct 8, 2013)

*Ha,Ha.*




Could I Have A Ford Mustang...Please


----------



## Anne (Oct 8, 2013)

View attachment 2913


Fetch me some FOOD


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

* Go fetch me Happy children*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 9, 2013)

Go fetch me a bastard file


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

*Ok playing hard are we , go fetch a snake giving birth*


----------



## GDAD (Oct 9, 2013)

http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/animals/reptiles-animals/snakes/cobra_reproduction/


fetch me picture of mount rushmore!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

*Go fetch an Appaloosa foal*


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

_I couldn't watch that Gdad as Adobe Flash keeps putting a window up asking permission and i can say agree or deny, can't get rid of it and don't know what i have done wrong._


----------



## Phantom (Oct 9, 2013)

I can see vid no problem






Please fetch me a meat safe


----------



## That Guy (Oct 9, 2013)

Fetch me tall tree.


----------



## Anne (Oct 9, 2013)

*Phantom:*

View attachment 2923 Wasn't sure what a meat safe was, but think this is one.

*That guy:  *A tall tree:
View attachment 2924

Fetch me a BEER  

*​*


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

*Go fetch a  Puppy & Kitten playing*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2013)

Fetch me a rainbow


----------



## Reen (Oct 9, 2013)

Go fetch me a hot air balloon.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

*Go fetch me a donkey*


----------



## Reen (Oct 9, 2013)

Go fetch me a Chamber Pot.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

*Go fetch me a bikie in full leathers*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 10, 2013)

Please fetch me Phantoms Ring


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

*Go fetch me a Woman knitting*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 10, 2013)

Go fetch me a computer external drive


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

*A Western Passport * 




*Go fetch me a motorised Shark*


----------



## Anne (Oct 10, 2013)

View attachment 2936

Will this do???   

Fetch me a good-looking guy


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

*Spot on Anne*





*Go fetch me some more eye candy*


----------



## Anne (Oct 10, 2013)

Well now; that's just fine, Jill!!!  

I googled very handsome fellow, and here's what I got:
View attachment 2938

Fetch me an antique


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

_Haha he would wear me out Anne, but nice eye candy good find._

_I was going to put a photo of me but don't like putting them online so this will have to do, it's my decanter_





*Go fetch me a Woodpecker*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 10, 2013)

> *Go fetch me a Woodpecker*



Hmmmm a Woodpecker or a wood pecker 

I could be naughty and post the latter !!!






Go fetch me a FJ Holden


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

*Nah better be good Phants haha*




*Go fetch me a Ring master*


----------



## Casper (Oct 10, 2013)

_*Go fetch me a Blue Moon....*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

*Go fetch me Flinders St Station Melbourne*


----------



## Casper (Oct 10, 2013)

_*Go fetch me Lake Mulwala*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

_Lots of memories for me there Casper_






*Go fetch a Bower bird*


----------



## Casper (Oct 10, 2013)

_*Yes Jill, great spot.....we go there 2 or 3 times a year.....*_






_*Fetch me an old rocker.....*_


----------



## Phantom (Oct 11, 2013)

Go fetch me a MG TC


----------



## Casper (Oct 11, 2013)

_*Great looking car Phants....old boyfriend had one many moons ago.....*
_
_*Go fetch me a cross-eyed cat*_


----------



## littleowl (Oct 11, 2013)

Here Pussy Pussy Pussy


----------



## Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

Littleowl, you forgot to ask for something.  Hope it's ok if I go next.



Fetch me a winning lottery ticket.  :yeah:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2013)

Here ya go.....Now show me a picture of a John Deere


----------



## Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

Here ya go, Pappy:

View attachment 2950

Fetch me Elvis Presley


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 11, 2013)

*Go fetch me a Gogomobile*


----------



## Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

:love_heart:

Not sure what that is, but this is kinda cute:

View attachment 2952


Fetch me a scary picture for Halloween


----------



## Casper (Oct 11, 2013)

_*Go fetch me a luxury new car*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 11, 2013)

*Toyota Aurion Presara *






*Fetch me a baby hippo*


----------



## Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

Fetch me aladdins lamp


----------



## Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

UGH - sorry about that; tried to put in the smaller one, and now can't delete either one; arrgghhh....

Anyway, carry on.....

Fetch me a strange animal.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 11, 2013)

*Aaaawww he is sooo cute Anne*






*Go fetch me a Cherry Blossom*


----------



## Casper (Oct 12, 2013)

_*Go fetch me a delicious box of dark chocolates*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 12, 2013)

*Look away now Di *





*Go fetch me some castlemaine rock*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 12, 2013)

Fetch me an air bearing


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 12, 2013)

*Go fetch a Tupperware thermos*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 12, 2013)

Go fetch me an asprin


----------



## That Guy (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh!  Sorry.  Thought you said "Ass Burn."

Here ya go . . .







Fetch me a clue.


----------



## Anne (Oct 12, 2013)

Here ya go:  

View attachment 2966

Go fetch me a ship


----------



## Phantom (Oct 12, 2013)

Please fetch me a brass monkey


----------



## Casper (Oct 13, 2013)

_*Go fetch me a pennyfarthing*_


----------



## Phantom (Oct 13, 2013)

I take it you meant bike?

If money then it would have to be either a penny or a farthing or both  ☺☺☺☺☺

Could you please fetch me some potatoe cakes


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2013)

Here you go......

Go fetch me a silver dollar.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2013)

Please fetch me a wedding ring.


----------



## Anne (Oct 13, 2013)

View attachment 2982

Please fetch me a fisherman


----------



## Reen (Oct 13, 2013)

Go fetch me a waterfall.


----------



## Anne (Oct 13, 2013)

View attachment 2983


Fetch me a fossil


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 13, 2013)

*Here i am *


----------



## Anne (Oct 13, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> *Here i am *



Hey, that's me!!!


----------



## Phantom (Oct 13, 2013)

What would you like Jillaroo ???? ☺


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 14, 2013)

*OOPS go fetch me a Vic Police car*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 14, 2013)

Please fetch me a Salt water crock


----------



## That Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

Fetch me a shotgun!


----------



## Anne (Oct 14, 2013)

How's this one....

View attachment 2995

Fetch me a pretty spider


----------



## Casper (Oct 14, 2013)

_*Here you go Anne......this is a mirror spider....*_








_*Fetch me a delicious box of chocolates...
*_


----------



## Anne (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful spider, Casper!!  Probably venomous??  

Chocolates from Dubai - $150 a pound

View attachment 3002

Fetch me a funny grandpa


----------



## Casper (Oct 15, 2013)

_*Fetch me a china doll*_


----------



## That Guy (Oct 15, 2013)

OH!  You mean an actual doll . . .







Fetch me something . . . fetching.


----------



## Anne (Oct 15, 2013)

View attachment 3008


Fetch me a new dress


----------



## Anne (Oct 15, 2013)

double post


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2013)

Fetch me a coffee mug.


----------



## Anne (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, I can see that dress on me....

View attachment 3032


Fetch me a mountain


----------



## Casper (Oct 15, 2013)

_*Fetch me a croissant*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 16, 2013)

_*Go fetch me a Turtle*_


----------



## That Guy (Oct 16, 2013)

Pick one...







Fetch me a guitar.


----------



## Anne (Oct 16, 2013)

I have one!!!  He was partially buried; granddaughter found him during our walk.  

View attachment 3039

Fetch me anything


----------



## Anne (Oct 16, 2013)

LOL!!   Second time that happened.....


----------



## That Guy (Oct 16, 2013)

Fetch me something.


----------



## Anne (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's 'something', View attachment 3041
 a guitar.

Fetch me any antique


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 16, 2013)

_I'm an antique but you won't see me. haha_





*Go fetch me a beautiful laughing baby.*


----------



## Anne (Oct 16, 2013)

This one's veryView attachment 3043 beautiful....will find a laughing one


----------



## Phantom (Oct 16, 2013)

Please fetch me a Johnie  Walker Blue Lable


----------



## Casper (Oct 16, 2013)

_*Here you go Phants.....

*_





_*Fetch me a slice of yummy cheesecake....*_


----------



## Anne (Oct 16, 2013)

View attachment 3045

Fetch me a surprise


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2013)

Here you go Anne


Now fetch me a 50s bicycle......


----------



## Phantom (Oct 17, 2013)

Please fetch me a skirt guard for the bike


----------



## That Guy (Oct 17, 2013)

How come my new bike didn't come with THAT accessory?  And I don't mean the lovely wicker basket.






Fetch me an old motorcycle.


----------



## Anne (Oct 17, 2013)

Will this do???  


View attachment 3058

Fetch me a steak


----------



## Casper (Oct 17, 2013)

_*Here you are Anne......a delicious Filet Mignon....*_






_*Fetch me a freckle faced kid*_


----------



## Phantom (Oct 18, 2013)

Plese fetch me a girl in a bikini


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)

*Go fetch me a mechanic*


----------



## Anne (Oct 18, 2013)

View attachment 3086

Fetch me something Halloween


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2013)

Fetch me an oil painting.


----------



## Casper (Oct 18, 2013)

_*Fetch me an antique phone *_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)

*Go fetch me a Llama and her baby*


----------



## That Guy (Oct 18, 2013)

Fetch me old television set.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)

*Go fetch me a Red Sealing Wax Palm*


----------



## Anne (Oct 18, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


>



Ugh - wasn't that long ago we had one of those.....


----------



## Casper (Oct 19, 2013)

_*I hope this will do you Jill.......What a fantastic looking palm......I've never seen one before....

*_





_*Go fetch me a Mecano Set*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 19, 2013)

_That's it Casper i want to get a couple as they will grow in pots really well. _





*Go fetch me a French Bulldog*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 19, 2013)

Please fetch me a bucket of water (dear liza)


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 19, 2013)

*Go fetch me an Aussie lifesaver*


----------



## Casper (Oct 19, 2013)

_*I hope this is to your liking Jill....layful:

*_





_*Go fetch me an outdoor dunny*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 19, 2013)

*Yeah baby very noice indeed*



_*One Thunderbox as requested*_





_*Go fetch me a Winnebago*_


----------



## Phantom (Oct 19, 2013)

\Go fetch me a cresent wrench


----------



## Casper (Oct 19, 2013)

_*Ta Jill.....it might be handy in an emergency...*_

_*Here ya go Phants*_








_*Go fetch me a billabong*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 19, 2013)

_*Go fetch me a posties bike*_


----------



## Casper (Oct 19, 2013)

_*Go fetch me a delicious roast dinner*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 20, 2013)

_*Go fetch me a banana split*_


----------



## Casper (Oct 20, 2013)

_*We do have a food fixation don't we Jill....*_ _*here's one for each of us....*_






_*Go fetch me an island paradise....*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 20, 2013)

_Yes but we shall change that Casper lol_




_*An island in the Bahamas*_

*Go fetch me a group of girls in bikinis*


----------



## Casper (Oct 20, 2013)

_*Oh, of course Jill....well at least for a short time....*_






_*That's you in the pink and me in yellow.....

Go fetch me an AFL player*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 20, 2013)

_I thought you would have been the one in mauve Casper, this is my last one as i am filling up Photo bucket, i chose Hawthorn as i used to live close by and was a fan._





_*Go fetch me a barn Owl*_


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2013)

Here you go.


Go fetch me a Amish buggy....


----------



## Casper (Oct 20, 2013)

_*Go fetch me an Aussie meat pie*_


----------

